# Dodge braking system



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Just wondering if anybody has had or has the problem of having your brakes lock up on the newer style Ram (94-02). I have a 2000, and about a month ago, my brakes locked up and I hit a guardrail and a Jeep.(No, I wasn't driving like a nut) Any explanations on why it may have happened? Any way to prevent it from happening again? This is going to be another plow truck, so I don't need the brakes doing weird stuff. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks everybody.

Chris:waving:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Is it the front or rear that are locking up ? Does it have ABS ? Rear ABS or 4 wheel ABS ?

If you get oil or brake fluid on the shoes they can lock up.A bad axle seal or wheel cylinder can cause this problem.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

I have just rear ABS...........BUT, so does my 94' F-250, and those tires never locked up on me (knock on wood) they barely lock up when it's snowing. One of the builders that contracts me to do some work had the same thing happen, brakes locked up on a wet road, and almost slid through an intersection. I dunno, but ever since I wrecked, I've been weary of driving that truck on wet roads...........it'll really suck when I go to plow Any special brand of tires that may help? I know that subject was touched upon before, but that was for plowing, I just want something so I won't slide out of control. 

Chris
Meadowbrook Landscaping


----------



## Duckman1 (Nov 19, 2003)

I had the same problem with a '97 Dodge. Had the wheel cylinders and shoes replaced as well as drums turned. The shoes were so eaten up from the leaked fluid that they were ruined. Never had another problem with them. 

Be sure to check the rotors on the front while you are at it. Factory rotors on Dodge trucks are not the best. Mine had BIG pits in them. Friend who works at Midas says they were bad but he had seen MUCH worse. 

E


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a 96 Diesel and 01- 360 

Back in Aug. I replaced all of my brakes on my 96 Dodge, and I also locked up my front brakes pulling a 24 foot race trailer (4525lbs including cargo). My truck pulled hard to the left and I almost hit a van. I let up on the brakes and the truck went to the right and hooped a curb to avoid the accident. I have had this problem since I did all the work. I replaced the following items:

steering stabilizer
drag link bar
Ft. Pads - ceramic pads
New Rotors
Rear Shoes
New Rear Drums
Wheel Cylinders
Spring/hardware kits for rear brakes
4 shocks
Tires/ alignment - Firestone 
later I had a problem with the Ft. Axel seals which got replaced about a week later. If I am on wet surfaces I can lock up the ft. brakes (with no load or trailer) if I hit the Brake hard and fast. I never had this problem before. I had the same tires as before, with no problems, in fact prior to replacing all the brakes I could literally stand on the brake (rain or snow) and the truck would stop. It has no ABS, and every mechanic gives me a different answer, I thought that maybe the ceramic brakes up front were grabbing too hard compared to the rear.- any ideas ????


Mike
Elite_lawncare


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

Sounds like you have a bad right front caliper.
Same thing happened to my 97 diesel.
Slam on the brakes, truck pulled hard to the right.
Replaced both front calipers, no more pull.
I probably could have just gotten away with replacing one.
Figured with the truck apart, might as well do both sides
and put new pads in too.
Check your pads for wear, the side with more meat on it is usually the caliper that is not working under heavy stops when you need it.
If truck pulls to right, replace left side.
If truck pulls to left, replace right side.

Hope this helps.
Rich


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I replaced the calipers about 1 yr 3 mos. prior to replacing every think else. I did think that maybe it went bad again, but the problem only started after I replaced all the brakes. I did check the old pads, both sides wore the same. If I hold the wheel to the right and brake very hard it will continue right, the same goes for left. My truck shot across 3 lanes because I was compensating for the brake pull, when I let up on the brake it went the direction I was steering.

This problem only happens when I am hard on the brake. Going downhill and in the wet makes it easier to lock them up.

I am thinking about just replacing both calipers and new stock pads (not ceramic) just to see if it helps.


----------



## apkole (Mar 1, 2003)

I own a '99 Dodge diesel. Two items for your consideration if problems with brakes locking up.

#1. With the front brakes it can be that the slides for the calipers need to be cleaned and coat with anti-seize. Seems the calipers are prone to hanging up at times if the slides get dirty, corroded, etc.

#2. With the rear brakes, it can be that when starting out after the truck has been parked overnight that the light rust on the brake drum and the "rusted" metal particles in the brake shoe will cause some grabbing. This should go away after a couple of braking events. The leaking of diff. fluid onto the brake components through the axle seal is a more common problem. Most of the time the solution is replacement of the seal, replace brake pads and thoroughly clean the brake drum.

Hope this helps. If further questions, do a search at www.turbodieselregister.com. You won't be able to post or ask questions unless you become a member ($35/yr) but lots of information.

Andy


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

ok --lets see if this will help, i do brakes all day long and i think this will help u guys--#1 never cut those rotors off the truck, they must be cut on the truck due to the .004 of an inch lateral runout in the berrings, #2 make sure the slides are cleaned with a wire brush , and put fresh brake sillicone compound on them-(never anti seze) #3 make sure to cut drums evenly and adjust rear brakes properly(this is done by putting parking brake on 3 cliks and adjust till u feel slight drag --take p-brake off wheel turns free-- ure done) #4 bleed properly rr-lr-rf-lf , yes u must bleed brakes after every service , this gets the moisture out thats traped in the lines---


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

New drums and rotors, never cut. Did bleed the lines properly, and self adjusting rear brakes? I still think that the ceramic pads are causing the problem. I have not changed the pads yet. I have not had the problem in a while, but have not pulled a trailer in a while.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

my back ones don't lock up anymore (knock on wood) but my front ones (right one) still does.....

Chris


----------



## aalawn (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a 92 dodge with 250, miles on it and i found that if you take the auto adjuster off the rear and adjust them you self that does not happen as bad you dont wear out the brakes as fast


----------

